# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Đổi Bt40 taro va doa lỗ PeMAMO

## hoahong102

Nhà có con bt40 taro của BIG collet ghi M12 kẹp chuôi 8 mà hầu như ko có nhu cầu nên đem lên đây đổi chác, con BT này làm diamond engraving cũng Ok( khắc nét ko cần quay Spindle)
Với có con PEMAMO(Doa lỗ trên máy tiên) cái này ko biết nên ko đảm bảo gì nhé
ĐỊnh giá 2 cái là 2 triệu, bác nào có BT40 loại đẹp hoặc đặc biệt đổi mình nhé hoặc đồ nghề khác nếu thích đổi cho vui

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Con bt 40 chỉ có 1 đầu m12 thôi ha bác

----------


## hoahong102

có mỗi đầu thôi, mà kẹp 8mm nhé chắc taro cũng được mấy loại ren ví dụ 10-12...cán 8, nếu muốn nhỏ hơn thì diy cái chuyển đổi....chứ kiếm collet ko nổi

----------

